# Opaque White Discharge Ink on Black Triblend Garment



## jbh4934 (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently took a screen printing experience class. The instructors advised me that a nice opaque white over a black garment was possible even without a conveyor dryer using certain brands of triblend shirts. The outcome of my test came out very grey?

Here's my setup…

*Ink*
50% Ryocharge Base
50% Wiliflex Lava Low Bleed White
4-5% Discharge Agent

*Printing*
2-3 Passes

*Cure*
Using Flash Dryer cured twice for 30 seconds at 330 degrees

*Outcome*
In the attached picture, 

http://southern-apparel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_20170124_0726120.jpg

• the shirt on the left is plastisol and is the desired opaqueness
• the shirt in the middle is 100% Canvas Ringspun Cotton tee
• The shirt on the right is a Next Level Triblend tee

Any help would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Scott Printing (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello, 

I am no expert in discharge printing, but I'm 100% sure that discharge printing works best on 100% cotton shirts only. It doesn't discharge well on polyester or I would guess the other fabric in the tri-blend is rayon?


----------

